# lecteur dvix pour mac OS 9.2/G4 quicksilver 350mhz



## thebeathunters (18 Octobre 2006)

hello
quelqu'un a t'il un conseil de lecteur à dwl pour lire des divx sur ma bécane?
merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2006)

Aucun miracle &#224; attendre, le Divx sous Mac OS 9.x, c'est "grosse gal&#232;re". Par ailleurs, un G4 350, m&#234;me sous OS X, c'est un poil l&#233;ger pour lire des Divx (je dirais, &#224; vue de nez, que le ticket d'entr&#233;e sous OS X est &#224; 450 Mhz, 600 Mhz sous OS 9).


----------



## Invité (18 Octobre 2006)

Avec mon Imac 400 DV, sous 9, il n'y a que le son et des images statiques. Ca passe avec X (10.3.9) mais ça patine de temps en temps. :mouais:


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2006)

J'ai rebranché la palourde sous Panther. Il manque quelques images quand même, mais c'est presque regardable 

Mais c'est vrai qu'a l'époque ou j'avais récupéré cette machine pour ma petite soeur, je lui avait converti une partie de mes DVD en CD Video, qui passent très bien sur cette machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2006)

Pour m&#233;moire, les CD Vid&#233;o sont moins gourmands en puissance que les DVD. Ils passaient d&#233;j&#224; sur mon vieux 5300/100 (muni, il est vrai d'une carte de d&#233;codage MPEG), et sur mon 5500/225 (ici, &#224; la seule "puissance" du 603ev).


----------



## guytantakul (29 Octobre 2006)

Aarg ! Premier message dans le forum en tant que modo et c'est pour dire le contraire.
Enfin... Sur une palourde mandarine d'origine (sauf 288 Mo de ram et la cache un peu boostée par voie logicielle), je passe un DivX de deux heures avec 2 ou 3 sautes d'humeur (sur CD hfs).

C'était il y a deux ans, en vacances... Le film : "Le voyage de Chihiro". 
Possible que les aplats de dessin animé sont plus aptes à se compresser que le reste...


----------



## tous-les-ex (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, j'ai trouvé un logiciel Divx pro version 5.1.1 , je l'ai téléchargé, et lors de l'install un numéro de série est demandé.
Aprés recherches, il semble que ce logiciel ne soit pas suivi par le fabriquant, et donc, on ne peut plus acheter ce numéro.
Est ce que dans ce cas, les fabriquants ne pourraient pas rendre ce genre de numéro obsolète public, pour que les quelques fanas survivants puissent encore utiliser leur vieux logiciel ?
Je sais bien que du divx sous OS 9 ce n'est pas folichon, et je dispose d'autres versions sous Tiger, mais ce type de logiciel "limite" permet aussi d'évaluer des améliorations éventuelles du hardware.
Peut être que Macgénération pourrait faire une demande dans ce sens au fabriquant de ce logiciel ? cela ne leur enléverait pas beaucoup de licences payantes, je pense !!!!!!!
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Peut &#234;tre que Macg&#233;n&#233;ration pourrait faire une demande dans ce sens au fabriquant de ce logiciel ? cela ne leur enl&#233;verait pas beaucoup de licences payantes, je pense !!!!!!!
> jb



MacGe ? et pourquoi pas toi ? Je ne pense pas que la demande aurait plus de poids venant de MacGe, qui ne doit plus avoir de machine sous OS 9 que si c'est toi, qui exprime un besoin concret ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (31 Octobre 2006)

Il faut lire les topic, sur mac gé il y a encore quelques fous qui s'amusent avec os 9.
Je vais faire une demande auprés du fournisseur, mais je pensais simplement qu'un groupe aurait plus de poids, le probléme n'est pas d'envoyer les autres à ma place.
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

Mod&#233;rateur de Classic Mac, tu penses si je les lis, les topics . Toutefois, lorsque tu dis MacGeneration (sans accents, au passage), ce ne sont pas les membres du forum, auxquels tu fais appel, mais &#224; la soci&#233;t&#233; qui h&#233;berge ce forum, forum qui, je te le rappelle n'est qu'une partie de son activit&#233;. MacGeneration n'a pas vocation &#224; contacter les &#233;diteurs pour leur sugg&#233;rer de passer en abandonware les softs qu'ils ne commercialisent plus. Si toutefois, par le biais de ce fil par exemple, d'autres membres se d&#233;clarent aussi int&#233;ress&#233;s par ton id&#233;e, il ne vous est pas interdit de vous adresser collectivement &#224; l'&#233;diteur, en faisant &#233;tat de votre qualit&#233; commune de membres de MacGeneration (j'ai bien dit de membres, hein !).


----------



## tous-les-ex (31 Octobre 2006)

Tu as sans doute tes raisons, car je ne sais pas comment est structuré le forum en haut, alors excuse moi si j'ai commis une bévue, mais je pense qu'on a mieux à faire ici que ce genre de polémique.
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Tu as sans doute tes raisons, car je ne sais pas comment est structuré le forum en haut, alors excuse moi si j'ai commis une bévue, mais je pense qu'on a mieux à faire ici que ce genre de polémique.
> jb



Je t'explique le pourquoi du comment, tu prends la mouche, et c'est moi qui suis susceptible ?  Par ailleurs, pour ce qui est de relancer la polémique ... 

Bon, on passe à autre chose ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (31 Octobre 2006)

Avec plaisir, mais avoue que pour un modérateur, le ton de ton intervention n'était pas vraiment modéré pour au pire une simple bourde!!!!
jb


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

tous-les-ex a dit:


> Avec plaisir, mais avoue que pour un mod&#233;rateur, le ton de ton intervention n'&#233;tait pas vraiment mod&#233;r&#233; pour au pire une simple bourde!!!!
> jb



C'est toi qui l'a pris comme &#231;a, j'ai bien relu mes interventions, j'ai beau chercher, je n'y trouve rien qui puisse passer pour une r&#233;primande. D'ailleurs, mes r&#233;primandes ressortent facilement, puisqu'elles sont &#233;crites dans la couleur de la mod&#233;ration, qui est celle ci. Donc, comme tu peux le voir, ce n'est m&#234;me pas en tant que modo que je m'adressais &#224; toi. Fin du hors sujet, merci.


----------

